# Wild Top Knot



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph's top knot has been in a mo-hawk for most of the time we've had him. I'm currently growing out his TK in hopes of achieving a Kramer (Off Seinfeld) mixed with a Fraggle (As in Fraggle Rock) look. I want it relaxed, long, and cartoonish looking (clearly, not a traditional TK). How would you suggest cutting the hair line by his eyebrows. I don't want it rounded and down by his eyes but I also don't want to band it up. Would it be strange to have the length tapered? LIke shorter eyebrows and not get longer until further up on his head? More like a people hair style?


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I've sketched a before (traditional top knot) and a hopefully- after (wild fraggle hair). I'm hoping if I show this to the groomer it will make sense 

Anyone tried something similar?


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure about the topknot, but I LOVE Fraggle Rock!!! I guess i wonder how you would get the fur to stand up? Sammi's hair is definitely of the Fraggle ilk, but its such floppy puppy hair that most days it just flops over like the Beatles and the Monkees. Can you post a pic of how Ralph's fur looks right now?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe you should cord the topknot? That's what the pic looks like


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*TK*

Sunny likes to sport the Rocker Style....... Lol. If you didn't see it last time I posted it!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Sunny likes to sport the Rocker Style....... Lol. If you didn't see it last time I posted it!


Hahahaha, this is just awesome! :cheers2:


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG you guys crack me up! We call Lily "Kramer" all the time. When I don;t brush her enough, her Tk gets into indivisual curly-q's!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> I've sketched a before (traditional top knot) and a hopefully- after (wild fraggle hair). I'm hoping if I show this to the groomer it will make sense
> 
> Anyone tried something similar?


Just a guess, but I would try letting the Mohawk grow a bit wider & considerably longer to achieve what you want. Illustrations of dogs without ears ? lol !


----------



## Mr. Costello (Jul 6, 2012)

This is similar to how I've done Costello. I've let him grow out recently, to give his skin some shelter to healing wounds. Now that we're mostly good, the remainder of the healing should come in shearing him, save for his, as my friend put it, "Rod Stewart locks", a.k.a, Rocker Style, top knot! It's just an awesome look! His hair bounces to-and-fro (like Kramer) and it's always got someone's attention. Lately, it's looking pretty flat, but a good warsh and a nice trim will fix that. Costello has clearly adopted this look for his persona. I have left his ears absolutely as long as I dare, and they are magnificent, rich, silky, and makes him look like a woman sitting in the front seat of the car, lol! When I clip the front, I pin back the "bangs", set in eyelashes, then carefully work the front into the top, mopier part. I keep the front trimmed to see his eyes, then carefully blend into his ears. Interestingly, the back of the head is more difficult for me for some reason. 

Good luck! He'll be cute, and will rock the style I'm sure!


----------



## Mr. Costello (Jul 6, 2012)

Great lookin' fam there with Scotty Puppin!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We used to have a spoo client at the groom shop named, "Kramer" He totally sported the "Kramer doo".


----------

